# Trafficware Synchro version 8 is available for download here!



## usamael2000 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Assalam Alikum Brothers and sisters,

Please follow the following link to download Synchro version 8

Sorry I do not have an Arabic Keyboard to write in Arabic right now.

Any way here you are the link:

DepositFiles

To know about the software please go to :

Trafficware: Synchro 8

No need to thank me at all.

JAK,
Usama


----------



## usamael2000 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

It seems no one is interested in Trafic Engineering in this fourm.


----------



## Ihab Zahwi (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Thank u


----------



## Ihab Zahwi (10 سبتمبر 2012)

its a demo or for free?


----------



## usamael2000 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Its the full version. Just after extracting the rear file you will find three files:
1- nfo.txt
2- setup.exe (which is the one you need to install the program)
3- synchro.studio.8.0 which you have to run before using the Synchro

So, it is the full version given that you used the ***** to convert the demo to full version.

Hopefully this helps.

Regards,
Usama


----------



## صوفيا سليمان (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك , مشكور عن جد , جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## super_engineer (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Thanks very much
I have been searching for it a long time ago
Excellent Job bro


----------



## فارس دشلي (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً كتير , أنا عم استخدم البرنامج بمشروع التخرج


----------



## كروم (12 فبراير 2013)

مشكور و ما قصرت جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ihab Zahwi (17 فبراير 2013)

There is any training for this program


----------



## MAKLAD (26 أبريل 2013)

synchro.studio.8.0.uploaded.by.maklad البرنامج مع الكراك 

لا تنسونا من صالح دعواتكم


----------



## bas1977 (27 أبريل 2013)

thank u


----------



## diaa_500 (11 يونيو 2013)

Thanks ALot


----------



## kurdish man (15 فبراير 2014)

Great Job Sir, I need it
Thank you


----------



## kurdish man (14 مارس 2014)

Thank you Sir, But actually i need a training on synchro 8
please help me if you can


----------



## Asma Bougzia (31 مارس 2014)

thank u so much 
but there is problem 
they ask for some informations 
to activat the software 
and when i used the demo and enter my own information 
i cant use any function 
like new file for exemple all functions is off 
so pleas answer me 
how to do 
i need this software for my project to have master degree 
so pleas soon 
Yours sincerely,


----------



## رجاء الدين (6 أغسطس 2014)

many thanks


----------



## ابوحازم (19 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## hazc (18 نوفمبر 2014)

الكراك لا يعمل حتى اذا شغلته as administrator
ما هي المشكلة؟


----------



## engtarq (20 نوفمبر 2014)

Sallam alicum, i find 2 files only 1and2?


----------



## engtarq (21 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك,تم التنزيل بعد ايقاف الانتي فيروس


----------



## زيدات محمد (24 مايو 2015)

شو الكراك


----------



## Herdi (12 يوليو 2015)

Thank you very much, it is very interesting simulation program.


----------



## yamanabd (6 مايو 2019)

thank you a lot


----------



## yamanabd (6 مايو 2019)

بس مانزل واعطاني الملف مش موجود
ممكن تحديث الرابط


----------

